# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Andersson sohlaa taas

## KjaO-K

Häpeäkseni on tunnustettava matkustaneeni tuon räkälän autolla tänään Myllyyn, kun tuli vainiolaisesta myöhästyttyä. Siinä muita matkustajia kyttäillessäni huomasin, että taas antaa Andersson mummojen ajella Länsikeskuksesta Myllyyn Turun sisäisellä lipulla.

Sinänsä siinä ei kai mitään väärää ole antaa mamitsoile loppumatka ilmaiseksi, mutta takaisinmatka taas onkin kiinnostavampi. Ilmeisesti he leimaavat lippunsa vasta Gigantin kohdalla Turun puolella tai sitten AA:lla on joku ohituskytkin kontaktittoman älykortin lukijassa. Se kai ei ole päällä Turun rajojen ulkopuolella laillisissa ajosarjoissa?! 

Jossain vaiheessahan Andersson juuri jäi tuosta kuntalippukikkailusta kiinni ja joutui jotain korvaamaankin, mutta taas on sama meininki päällä. Olen ilmeisesti vähän outo, kun tuollainen vituttaa ihan käyränä taas (pahoittelen valmiiksi jo Laaksoselle taas kielenkäyttöäni tällä forumilla).

----------


## Piirka

Aukoton systeemi lippukikkailun estämiseksi saadaan Göteborgista. Tietyt tahot siellä ovat 'huomanneet' raitiovaunujen olevan vaarallisia jalankulkijoille. Nämä tahot esittävätkin raitioteiden poistamista kaupungin keskustasta. Esikaupunkien ratikat syöttäisivät matkustajia keskustan liepeellä oleville pysäkeille, jossa vaihdetaan keskustaan meneviin runkobussilinjoihin. Turkuun vain sama systeemi. Kaikilta seutubussilinjoilta pätkäistään Turun kaupungin alueella kulkeva reittiosio pois. Kaupungin rajalla vaihdetaan sitten sisäiselle linjalle, jolloin kuski tarkistetaa liput. Näin Myllyynkin pyrkivät asiakkaat maksavat oikeasti seutulipun hinnan, eikä Andersson pääse kikkailemaan   :Twisted Evil:  

Piirka

----------


## Waltsu

Onko Turun kaupungin lipuntarkastajilla oikeus nousta Raision puolella kyytiin ja varmistaa ettei kukaan kulje Turun sisäisillä lipuilla? Vai onko moinen tarkastusoikeus vain "pitkän matkan bussien" lipuntarkastajilla? Ja onko sellaisia edes olemassa?

----------


## KjaO-K

> Onko Turun kaupungin lipuntarkastajilla oikeus nousta Raision puolella kyytiin ja varmistaa ettei kukaan kulje Turun sisäisillä lipuilla? Vai onko moinen tarkastusoikeus vain "pitkän matkan bussien" lipuntarkastajilla? Ja onko sellaisia edes olemassa?


Ei ole, ja jos Piirkan tarkoitus oli provosoida valittamaan vaihtojen vaikeutta, niin ei onnistunut. Joka päivähän sitä vaihdellaan joka tapauksessa. Yksi tai kaksi kertaa, aivan sama mulle!

----------


## moxu

> Häpeäkseni on tunnustettava matkustaneeni tuon räkälän autolla tänään Myllyyn, kun tuli vainiolaisesta myöhästyttyä. Siinä muita matkustajia kyttäillessäni huomasin, että taas antaa Andersson mummojen ajella Länsikeskuksesta Myllyyn Turun sisäisellä lipulla.


Hohhoijaa. Andersson toimii aivan oikein. Raision lippusysteemi, joka ei toimi etäluettavalla kortilla, onkin boikotoimisen arvoinen.
Toivottavasti niistä älyttömistä kuntarajoista päästään mahdollisimman pian eroon, jotta Turun talousalueeseen kiistatta kuuluvaan paikkaan pääsee ajamaan samalla, etäluettavalla tai kännykkälipulla tai selkeällä kertamaksulla, joka määräytyy jonkun muun, kuin teennäisten kuntarajojen perusteella.

----------


## KjaO-K

Samaa mieltä, mutta ei ole oikein, että Turku maksaa em. mummeleiden matkan Raisioon. Ja Andersson saa ansiotonta kuntalipputukea!

----------


## kal_luppi

Joku kyseli Turun lipuntarkastajista, että onko heillä oikeutta tarkistaa seutuautoa, niin muistaakseni yhdellä Turun kolmesta paikallisliikenteentarkastajista on oikeus tarkastaa seutuautoja.

----------


## TC6-Z3

No jos asiaa ihmettelee toisinpäin, nii onkos se Anderssoni sitten tehnyt mitään väärää tässä?
Jos kerran vievät turun rajan jälkeen ihmiset ilmaiseksi myllylle asti, ja sieltä takaisintullessa lahjoittavat matkan myllystä turun rajalle asti, jossa sitten leimataan liput? Kai liikenteenharjoittaja saa autoissaan kuljettaa ketä haluaa ilmaiseksi? Edellyttäen tietty että liikenne ei ole kilpailutettua, tai ostoliikennettä? En tiedä onko tässä tapauksessa asian laita näin?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä asiassa kysymys on sopimusrikkomuksesta sekä julkisen tuen väärinkäytöstä.  Tällaisia väärinkäytöksiä on ollut, ja tässä asiassa varmaankin olisi tarpeen tehdä tarkastus väärinkäytöksen toteamiseksi.

Kyse on kuntalippu- ja seutulippulinjasta, jolla Turun kaupunki maksaa kuntalippusopimuksen perusteella korvauksen Turun kausi- ja arvolipuilla tehtävistä matkoista kaupungin rajojen sisällä. Korvaus on suurempi kuin kaupungin tulot lipuista matkaa kohden, tuki on suurempi kuin sisäisen liikenteen keskimääräinen tuki matkaa kohden. Seutulipulla tehtävistä matkoista puolestaan maksaa korvauksen seutulippujärjestelmä. Käteisellä maksettavista kertalipuista saatavat tulot pitävät kuntalippu- ja seutulippulinjoilla liikennöitsijät.

Tarkoitus ei ole, että Turun kaupunki maksaa Myllyyn suuntautuvista kuntarajan ylittävistä matkoista tukea, vaan nämä matkat tulisi matkustaa seutulipulla tai ostaa käteisellä taksan mukainen kertalippu.

Jos Myllyyn tehtäviä matkoja maksetaan Turun kaupungin kausi- tai arvokorteilla, kysymys on väärinkäytöksestä, jossa Turun kaupungin verovaroja käytetään muuhun kuin tarkoitettuun tarkoitukseen. Tämä tarkoittaa nykyisessä tilanteessa sitä, että palveluja joudutaan jostakin Turun rajojen sisältä karsimaan vastaavasti.

Liikenneluvan linjaliikenteeseen omaava taho ei saa kuljettaa matkustajia maksutta. Tämähän on lain kieltämää muun linjaliikenteen haittaamista.

On eri asia, että olisi toivottavaa, että Raisio liitettäisiin Turun yhteistariffiin - jota olen itse useaan otteen esittänyt. Tällöin Raision kaupungin tulisi maksaa sen alueella tehtäviä matkoja vastaava osuus Turun yhteistariffiliikenteen tuesta.  Liittyminen yhteistariffiin voidaan hoitaa muutenkin kuin kuntaliitoksen kautta.

----------


## killerpop

> Tässä asiassa kysymys on sopimusrikkomuksesta sekä julkisen tuen väärinkäytöstä.  Tällaisia väärinkäytöksiä on ollut, ja tässä asiassa varmaankin olisi tarpeen tehdä tarkastus väärinkäytöksen toteamiseksi.


Asian voi halutessaan muotoilla myös: Turun kaupunki ei halua tukea marketteihin suuntautuvaa joukkoliikennematkustamista - se pitää tehdä omalla autolla tai jollain muulla tavalla, kuin sillä Turun sisäisellä lipulla.

Vastaava mielenkiintoinen tilanne on Tampereen rajanaapurissa Pirkkalassa, jossa Partolan kauppa-alue on laajentunut lähes Lielahden tasoiseksi keskittymäksi. Silti kunnan bussilla pääsee alueelle sisäisellä taksalla, mutta seutubusseilla ei.




> On eri asia, että olisi toivottavaa, että Raisio liitettäisiin Turun yhteistariffiin - jota olen itse useaan otteen esittänyt. Tällöin Raision kaupungin tulisi maksaa sen alueella tehtäviä matkoja vastaava osuus Turun yhteistariffiliikenteen tuesta.  Liittyminen yhteistariffiin voidaan hoitaa muutenkin kuin kuntaliitoksen kautta.


Raisiota sen koommin tuntematta, en pysty perustelemaan mahdollista kuntaliitosta muuta kuin kokoedulla. Vaikka valtiovalta kovasti haluaisikin supistaa kuntien määrää nykyisestä, ei välttämättä kasvukeskussissa tule vieläkään tapahtumaan mitään tällä sektorilla. Siellä liitetään lähinnä, missä on pakko.

Nyt pallo pitäisi heitttää jonnekin Raision ja Turun välimaastoon, ja asioista päästä yksimieliseen sopuun, kuka maksaa joukkoliikenteeestä ja  kuinka paljon. Oleellista on kuitenkin, että sillä saadaan turhaa yksityisautoilua market-alueelle hillittyä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Asian voi halutessaan muotoilla myös: Turun kaupunki ei halua tukea marketteihin suuntautuvaa joukkoliikennematkustamista - se pitää tehdä omalla autolla tai jollain muulla tavalla, kuin sillä Turun sisäisellä lipulla.


Osittain on kyse tästäkin, mutta ensisijaisesti siitä, että Turku ei lähtökohtaisesti salli Turun sisäisillä lipuilla matkustettavan sellaisilla alueilla, jotka eivät osallistu Turun yhteistariffin kustannuksiin.

Turun ja Liedon pohjoisemmilla raja-alueilla on pari tapausta, joissa Liedon kunta osallistuu yhteistariffiliikenteen kustannuksiin (Rauhakylä) ja siellä yhteistariffi on voimassa koko linjalla.

Hypermarketteihin ei kuitenkaan matkusteta julkisella liikenteellä vaikka yhteydet olisivatkin.  Joukkoliikenteen osuus on häviävän pieni myös Turun yhteistariffialueella sijaitsevassa Länsikeskuksessa. 

Hypermarkettien rakentaminen on sinällään yksityisautoilun tukemista ja joukkoliikenteen kuihduttamista.

Myllyn rakentaminen lisäsi autoilua koko Turun seudun tasolla 2% vaikka se palvelee vain noin kymmenesosaa seudun väestöstä. Sama rakennemuutos vähensi vuosina 2001-2003 joukkoliikennematkoja noin 300 000 vuodessa.




> Raisiota sen koommin tuntematta, en pysty perustelemaan mahdollista kuntaliitosta muuta kuin kokoedulla


Raision kaupunki on useilla sektoreilla Suomen kustannustehokkain, mm. terveydenhuollossa. Raision ikärakennekaan ei ole tässä suhteessa erityisen edullinen, vaan siellä on paljon vanhuksia.

Turun kaupungilla ei ole kokoetuja. 

Itse en pitäisi ainakaan joukkoliikenteen osalta kuntaliitoksia ensisijaisena ratkaisuna. Koko Turun seutu ei kuitenkaan yhdisty, ja jos liitokset tehdään vapaaehtoisesti, todennäköisimmin Turun itäpuolelle syntyy Suur-Kaarina ja länsipuolelle Suur-Raisio tai Suur-Naantali. Tällöin tarvitaan joka tapauksessa seudullinen ylikunnallinen joukkoliikenneorganisaatio.

Syynä siihen, että seudun kunnat eivät halua yhdistyä Turkuun on selvä realiteetti: kukaan ei halua, että Turun "johtavat" poliitikot pääsisivät johtamaan heidän kuntaansa.

----------


## KjaO-K

> Raision kaupunki on useilla sektoreilla Suomen kustannustehokkain, mm. terveydenhuollossa. Raision ikärakennekaan ei ole tässä suhteessa erityisen edullinen, vaan siellä on paljon vanhuksia.


Mutta ainakaan Raision sairaalaan en haluaisi ainakaan joutua, siksi surkeaa tämä halvalla tuotettu hoito on. Taitaa kyllä olla osa sairaanhoitopiiriä nykyään. Kustannustehokkuus ei ole mikään mittari eikä tavoiteltava asia, paitsi ettei nyt ihan moninkertaisesti keskiarvoja ylitetä!!!

Toineen kaneetti: Liikennöitsijälle maksettava kuntalippukorvaus on ihan liian suuri, koska sillä kannattaa venkuroida moisesti.

Ja saahan Andersson antaa Myllymatkan vaikka eurolla, jos haluaa, mutta siitä ei sitten vedetä välistä subventiorahoja! Samaa matkaa ei myöskään voi maksaa kahdella eri maksutavalla, eikö? 

Miten ikinä taannoinen Kaarinan rajan ylittänyt lisämaksu olikaan määrätty?!?

----------


## Waltsu

Kuralan kääntöpaikalla bussia odotellessa kuulin rouvashenkilön kertovan toiselle, että Turun lipulla pääsee Myllyyn, muttei sieltä pois. Niin se tieto leviää...

----------


## Eira

Eikös Mylly voisi maksaa tuota bussilipun hinnan erotusta? Kaikki olisivat tyytyväisiä: Matkustajat pääsisivät halvemmalla, liikennöitsijä saisi lisää maksavia matkustajia, Mylly saisi lisää maksukykyisiä asiakkaita, autoilevat Myllyn asiakkaat olisivat mielissään parkkitilojen väljentyessä,  ja veronmaksajat olisivat tyytyväisiä, koska erotus ei tulisi heidän maksettavakseen.

----------


## kal_luppi

Tietääkseni Mylly ( Prisma ) maksoi siitä aikanaan, mutta sitten se sopimus loppui - syytä en tiedä. Sama kun ei ole Prisman mainoksia autoissa enää, tuleeko takaisin, sitä en tiedä. Ei kenelläkään muulla ole tietoa noista Prisman sopimuksista?

----------


## Elli

Ei Andersson ole ainoa joka antaa mennä Raisoin puolelle ilman lippua . Seuraappa myös sitten 420 ja 421 linjoja siellä tapahtuu ihan samaa ....

----------


## Eira

Liikennöitsijälle useita huomautuksia työsuojelurikkomuksista Turussa.

Auto- ja Kuljetusala 6/2006

----------


## Hujis

Muistanpa n. vuosi sitten (?), kun Andersson haki työvoimaa työvoimatoimiston avustuksella.  En tiedä kuinka yleistä on hakea duunaria "puoliksi Turun paikallisliikenteen kuljettajaksi ja puoliksi yhdistelmärekan kuljettajaksi Eurooppaan", kuten Anderssonin tyyliin haettiin.

----------


## KjaO-K

> Liikennöitsijälle useita huomautuksia työsuojelurikkomuksista Turussa.
> 
> Auto- ja Kuljetusala 6/2006


Jutustakin kävi jo ilmi, että ihan sama, mitä todetaan. Andersson porskuttaa samalla tyylillään ja saa tehdä ihan mitä tahansa, kuten se on tehnyt jo koko muistini (noin 25 vuotta) ajan.

----------


## AnTenni

Vai ettei myllyssä, lentokentällä, ruissalon kylpylässä ja satamassa ei muka pääse vessaan. 

Voisi ne faktat edes katsoa kuntoon.

----------


## joku ukko

> Vai ettei myllyssä, lentokentällä, ruissalon kylpylässä ja satamassa ei muka pääse vessaan. 
> 
> Voisi ne faktat edes katsoa kuntoon.


Niimpä, kaikissa noissa mainituissa paikoissa on mahdotonta päästä vessaan silloin kun ne ovat suljettuina, kylpylä taitaa olla ainoa paikka johon pääsee koko työvuoron aikana ovesta sisään.

----------


## AnTenni

> Niimp&#228;, kaikissa noissa mainituissa paikoissa on mahdotonta p&#228;&#228;st&#228; vessaan silloin kun ne ovat suljettuina, kylpyl&#228; taitaa olla ainoa paikka johon p&#228;&#228;see koko ty&#246;vuoron aikana ovesta sis&#228;&#228;n.


Jos mylly suljetaan 21:00 ja viimeinen myllyn l&#228;ht&#246; on 21:35, j&#228;&#228;k&#246; v&#228;liin 4h ?

Ja muissakin ma&#237;nituissa paikoissa taitaa j&#228;&#228;d&#228; sulkemisen j&#228;lkeen alle 4h vuoron loppumiseen. Ja jos oikein h&#228;t&#228; yll&#228;tt&#228;&#228; niin torilla ei varmastikkaan p&#228;&#228;se B&#214;RSib vessassa k&#228;ym&#228;&#228;n

Helppoa se on suutaan louskuttaa, kun isot pojatkin niin tekee.
 Mutta faktoja ei viitsit&#228; takistaa

----------


## tkp

> Helppoa se on suutaan louskuttaa, kun isot pojatkin niin tekee.


Yritäkkö sanoa että Anderssonin toiminnassa ei ole mitään epäselvää tai väärää?.....

----------


## joku ukko

Helppoa ja turhaa suunlouskutusta tuollainen neljästä tunnista jankuttaminen on jota joku "harrastaja" tässä ketjussa jankkaa. Kyllä vessaan pitää päästä nopeammin kun neljän tunnin päästä siitä kun tuntee siihen tarvetta.Viimeksi kun ajoin myllyn linjaa oli mylly suljettu,joo, kyllä torilla pääsee ja ehtii vessaan kun ajaa reilusti ylinopeutta ja maksaa siitä että pääsee vessaan sisälle, niinhän sinäkin varmaan teet työpaikallasi, maksat vessareissuistasi?

----------


## AnTenni

> Helppoa ja turhaa suunlouskutusta tuollainen neljästä tunnista jankuttaminen on jota joku "harrastaja" tässä ketjussa jankkaa. Kyllä vessaan pitää päästä nopeammin kun neljän tunnin päästä siitä kun tuntee siihen tarvetta.Viimeksi kun ajoin myllyn linjaa oli mylly suljettu,joo, kyllä torilla pääsee ja ehtii vessaan kun ajaa reilusti ylinopeutta ja maksaa siitä että pääsee vessaan sisälle, niinhän sinäkin varmaan teet työpaikallasi, maksat vessareissuistasi?


Tjah, ainakin raba-manilla ajaa myllystä torille 20min ihan rajoitusten mukaan ajaen.........

----------


## Eira

> Bussilinjoille sakkoja ja bonuksia
> 
> Bussiasiakkaat ovat äänestäneet alkuvuodesta linjojen hyvästä tai huonosta hoidosta. Asiakaspalaute on ollut negatiivista satamaan kulkevalla ykköslinjalla, jonka autojen siisteyttä on moitittu. Bussinkuljettajia on kiitetty ykköslinjalla ystävällisiksi, mutta ajotapaa on moitittu. Sataman busseissa on ollut muun muassa graffititöhryjä. Linjaa hoitava Andersson-yhtiö on saamassa palautteen johdosta 7500 euron sakot. Kakskerran ja Saramäen linjat 14 ja 15 saavat asiakkailta kehuja. Liikenteestä vastaavat SL-linjat ovat saamassa yli 4000 euron bonuksen. Sakot ja bonukset perustuvat kilpailutussääntöihin.


(Turkulainen 31.5.2006)

----------


## Eira

Anderssonin voittamista Turun linjoista 12 ja 20 on kehittymässä melkoinen kärhämä. Asiasta enemmän Turun Sanomissa 26.9.2006.

----------


## -ikarus-

> Ei Andersson ole ainoa joka antaa mennä Raisoin puolelle ilman lippua . Seuraappa myös sitten 420 ja 421 linjoja siellä tapahtuu ihan samaa ....


Se on vaan niin tyhmää ku esim 421:llä menee raisioon... matkaa kertyy todella vähän ja lipulla ei oo vaihto-oikeutta. Kakskerrasta tortinmäkeen ja takaisin ja ehkä vielä takaisin tortinmäkeen pääsee 2 eurolla... DAMN! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## -ikarus-

Kävin tänään suomi24:ssa ja huomasin että on Simon nimipäivä joten onnea vaan Simo-Setä!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## helleh

> Se on vaan niin tyhmää ku esim 421:llä menee raisioon... matkaa kertyy todella vähän ja lipulla ei oo vaihto-oikeutta. Kakskerrasta tortinmäkeen ja takaisin ja ehkä vielä takaisin tortinmäkeen pääsee 2 eurolla... DAMN!


Tyhmää tai ei. Kuntarajat on kuntarajoja. Sisäinen lippu on sisäinen lippu ja seutulippu on seutulippu. Seudulla maksetaan LIIKENNEMINISTERIÖN vahvistamilla taksoilla ja kaupungin sisällä siten miten kunnanherrat haluavat. Näin se vaan on.
Ja mitä tulee Anderssonin alennusmyyntiin Myllyn linjalla en ota kantaa.

----------


## -ikarus-

Tänään kävi taas pahuksen metka juttu. Mä menin Anderssonin sivuille kattomaan myllyn aikatauluja ja huomasin siinä oheessa että siellä sivuilla on joku mainoskalenteri... Mä avasin sen kalenterin ja aattelin tulostaa. Kuinka ollakaan kone tilttasi saman tien ja mä odotin ainakin 5min. Sitten mä käynnistin koneen uudelleen ja tein normaaleja juttuja ja sammutin sen. Nyt kun laiton sen taas illalla päälle se alkoi tulostamaan sitä kalenteria!!! Konekin rupeaa sekoamaan kun koittaa tulostaa anderssoniin liittyvää aineistoa :Biggrin:

----------


## Eira

> Turun seudun linja-autohenkilökunta: Työntekijät kärsivät joukkoliikenteen kilpailuttamisesta.


Turun Sanomat 24.11.2006.

----------


## -ikarus-

Lueskelin äskettäin puljun nettisivuja ja huomasin että kaksi Raba-Mannia on myynnissä :Eek:  
Siis onko ne autot vielä Anderssonilla?  :Rolling Eyes:  
Se nykyinen ykkönen tuskin on myynnissä

----------


## Hujis

Kuva ei ole omaa tuotantoa, vaan kaveri on bongannut jostain UG:n päivän kuva osioista. Anderssonia tässä parjataan. 8) Huumor.

----------


## -ikarus-

Tänään tuli taas matkustettua 10 linjalla töihin. Raba oli taas linjalla.
Eräs mies painoi soittokelloa hyvissä ajoin mutta kuski meni pysäkin ohi.
Tyyppi meni sanomaan kuskille että mä painoin kelloa johon kuski vain sanoi että _sori, en kuullut ääntä ja tämä lamppu kojetaulustakin on rikki._

Kun kuski jätti matkustajan pois seuraavalla pysäkillä, hän sanoi vielä että _joo, tarttis varmaan tosta lampusta kertoa että korjaisivat sen..._
Olisi tehnyt mieli puuttua asiaan ja sanoa että montaa muutakin tarttis tehdä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eira

Mielipidekirjoitus Turun Sanomissa 24.4.2007.

Kirjoittaja tosin haukkuu väärää puuta, Liikennelaitosta. Lentoaseman linja on ollut Anderssonin hoidossa jo vuosia.

Aikataulun noudattaminen sekunnilleen on tietysti hyve, mutta terveen maalaisjärjen käyttäminen on myös sallittua.

Jollei kuski näe laskeutuvaa konetta, voisi muutaman minuutin myöhästyvästä koneesta ilmoittaa kuljettajalle. Kännykkä on jo keksitty.

Andersson voisi jakaa ykköslinjan kuljettajille saapuvien lentojen aikataulut.

----------


## joku ukko

> "Andersson voisi jakaa ykköslinjan kuljettajille saapuvien lentojen aikataulut."


Olisihan niitä kai olisi mielenkiintoista lueskella ;-)
Mutta kyllä asia on niin että linjaa ajetaan linjan aikataulun mukaan, reitin varrelta tulee muitakin matkustajia jotka odottavat että auto tulee oikeaan aikaan että ehtii vaihtaa, mahdollisesti päivän viimeiseen vuoroon joka lähtee torilta kotiinpäin.

----------


## Eira

> Mutta kyllä asia on niin että linjaa ajetaan linjan aikataulun mukaan, reitin varrelta tulee muitakin matkustajia jotka odottavat että auto tulee oikeaan aikaan että ehtii vaihtaa, mahdollisesti päivän viimeiseen vuoroon joka lähtee torilta kotiinpäin.



Lentoaseman reitin aikataulu on tuohon aikaan vuorokaudesta sen verran väljä, että tuommoisen vajaa viisi minuuttia saa helpolla kiinni, kun muulloinkin on aikaa yli viisi minuuttia jököttää torilla.

Aikataulun mukaan viimeinen bussi lähtee Lentoasemalta 00.50 TX (T = Kauppatorille, X = Odottaa tarvittaessa 10 minuuttia.)

Mihin bussiin matkustaja normaalina arki-iltana vaihtaa torilta? Yöbussi-iltana viikonloppuisin matkustaja kerkiää seuraavaankin vuoroon.

----------


## Niko

Toiset valittaa kun bussi on myöhässä ja toiset kun on aikataulussa  :Smile:  

Kyllä asia on niin että se on lentoasema, jonka kuuluisi ilmoittaa kuljettajalle koneen myöhästymisestä. Mistä se kuski tietää onko kone myöhässä 5 min vai 5 tuntia?

Kuskille pitäisi minun mielestä hankkia monitori terminaalirakennuksen ulkopuolelle, josta kuski näkee lentojen aikataulut ja viivästykset. Tosin kylmä se tulee siellä bussipysäkilläkin hänelle joka odottaa bussia aikataulun mukaan oli vaihtamassa torilla bussia tai ei.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Entäpä jos laittaisi tuolle Lentokenttälinjalle samanlaisen systeemin mikä on ytv-alueella Jokerissa? Silloin se pysäkillä oleva saisi tietää ainakin että bussi on myöhässä ja mennä vaikkapa nakkikiskalle sillä aikaa hakemaan lämmikettä..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Waltsu

Tuosta TS:n yleisönosastokirjoituksesta ei käy ilmi lähtikö bussi 00.50 vai odottiko se sen "tarvittaessa kymmenen minuuttia" ja lähti vasta sitten. Viimeisen vuoron kohdalla on vielä sekin pikku seikka, että tilaaja lopettaa maksamisen tiettyyn kellonaikaan, joten ylettömän pitkään ei liikennöitsijä viitsi omalla ajallaan odotella.

----------


## Eira

> Tuosta TS:n yleisönosastokirjoituksesta ei käy ilmi lähtikö bussi 00.50 vai odottiko se sen "tarvittaessa kymmenen minuuttia" ja lähti vasta sitten. Viimeisen vuoron kohdalla on vielä sekin pikku seikka, että tilaaja lopettaa maksamisen tiettyyn kellonaikaan, joten ylettömän pitkään ei liikennöitsijä viitsi omalla ajallaan odotella.



Tällaisessa tilanteessa liikennöitsijä yleensä laskuttaa lentoyhtiöltä kuskin ylityökorvaukset, ja muut liikennöitsijälle myöhästymisestä aiheutuneet kulut. Pääasia, että palvelu pelaa.

----------


## Eira

Joukkoliikennetoimiston hallintopäällikön vastaus TS:n mielipidekirjoitukseen on Turun Sanomissa 11.5.2007.

----------


## Naamari

ja Andersson on irtisanonut Mauno Rindellin alihankinta sopimuksen...

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Irtisanonut alihankinta sopimuksen...oliko kylmä temppu Rindelille, vai onko alunperinkin ollut tarkoituksena ajaa vain osa sopimuskaudesta? Pienelle yrittäjälle uuden Scalan hankinta on ollut kuitenkin iso kauppa. Kenelle auto nyt menee?

----------


## -ikarus-

Bussit forumista luin että kymppibussi oli kolaroinut länsikeskuksessa  :Eek:

----------


## joku ukko

> Bussit forumista luin että kymppibussi oli kolaroinut länsikeskuksessa


Missäs siellä lukee että 10 linjalla? 
Niin epämääräinen kuva, mahtaako olla edes länsikeskuksesta?

----------


## -ikarus-

> Missäs siellä lukee että 10 linjalla? 
> Niin epämääräinen kuva, mahtaako olla edes länsikeskuksesta?


Hei sherlock, mikään muu Anderssonin linjoista ei kulje länsikeskuksen kautta  :Exclamation:

----------


## joku ukko

> Hei sherlock, mikään muu Anderssonin linjoista ei kulje länsikeskuksen kautta


Rakas Watson, Andersonin varikko on noin kilometrin päässä länsikeskuksesta, 80% autoista menee länsikeskuksen läpi aloittaessaan tai lopettaessaan työvuoronsa.

----------


## helleh

Länsikeskuksessa tuo oli tapahtunut. 

Andersson/8 oli kääntymässä Markulantieltä Viilarinkadulle, kun henkilöauto ajoi päin punaisia liikennevaloja linja-auton keulaan/kylkeen.

----------


## tkp

http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2007/0607008l/1661531.htm

Alihankkijan vikahan se aina on...

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No eipä fiksumpaa vastinetta olisi kyseiseltä taholta kai voinut odottaakaan...alihankkijaa on helppo syyttää, ja tietysti siinä sivussa vähän kuljettajiakin...antaisi hra Simo selvät ohjeet miten esim tulva tilanteessa toimitaan, ja toisaalta hoitaisi KAIKKI työnantaja velvollisuutensa kunnolla, niin voisipa henkilöstö siinä sivussa motivoitua aina parempiin tuloksiin. Mahtoiko uuden auton ostokaan olla ihan pelkkää hyväsydämisyyttä, vai olisiko joku keski-ikä sääntö ko.linjalla tullut kuitenkin pian vastaan? LS-Liikennelinjoillakin se tulee vastaan linjoilla 32 ja 42, kun autot alkaa lähennellä jo kahdeksaa vuotta. SL-Autolinjat on pärjänneet tässä vertailussa hyvin, ja toisaalta siellä on tapana hoitaa asia sovitulla tavalla, esim linjoilla 6, 61, 9 ja 13 oli aina vähintään sopimuksen mukainen kalusto, ja etenkin 9 ja 13 linjoilla parempikin. Nykyisin esim Ilpoisiin ajetaan välillä 1995 mallisilla autoilla, toki se voi olla sallittuakin, mutta 92 malliset Scaniat on jo siinä ja tässä...

----------


## Eki

"Kuljettajat eivät silloin ymmärtäneet, että matalalattialinjurilla ei voi ajaa merivedessä kun kaikki tekniset laitteet kastuvat."

Voi hyvänen aika... Mistä noita kuskeja saa?

----------


## -ikarus-

> Voi hyvänen aika... Mistä noita kuskeja saa?


Virosta ja Venäjältä, toveri Eki  :Laughing:

----------


## -ikarus-

"Olemme panostaneet korjaus- ja huoltotoimintaan"

Simo tunnetusti korjaa autot asianmukaisesti  :Laughing:

----------


## -ikarus-

Tänään oli kymppilinjalla nro 13 eli Neoplan.
Etukilvessä luki 10, sivukilvessä 1 ja takakilvessä 8  :Eek:

----------


## JSL

Tänään n. 1420+ tuli junalauttasataman alkupään ylittävää siltaa (en saa nimeä päähäni just nyt) ylös Ruissalosta And20. Etukilpi vilkkui ja oli söhröinen. Seasta erottui "kauppatori".

----------


## -ikarus-

Tänään ajeli Antterssonin Ikarus ilman rekisterikilpiä lentokentän linjaa    :Eek:

----------


## JSL

Laitetaan tähän että Anderssonin romupellolla Kuninkojalla lojuu muuten jonkun HKL:n entisen mahurin kori ilman akseleita.

----------


## NK

> Laitetaan tähän että Anderssonin romupellolla Kuninkojalla lojuu muuten jonkun HKL:n entisen mahurin kori ilman akseleita.


Taisi olla vuonna 2004, kun Anderssonille ilmestyi entinen HKL-Bli 8939 (muistaakseni tuo numero). Tuolloin oli omilla pyörillään ja käytettiin varaosiksi muihin laatupeleihin.

----------


## -ikarus-

http://turunsanomat.fi/kotimaa/?ts=1...5,1:0:0:0:0:0:

Anderssonista alkaa tulla jo julkkis  :Laughing:

----------


## Eira

> http://turunsanomat.fi/kotimaa/?ts=1...5,1:0:0:0:0:0:
> 
> Anderssonista alkaa tulla jo julkkis



Asiasta lisää Auto- ja Kuljetusala-lehdessä 10/2007. Artikkelissa ei tosin mainita yritystä nimeltä, mutta se paistaa selvästi rivien välistä.

----------


## JSL

Onko Simo ostanut joltain TLO-laiselta käytetyn kaupunkibussin, meinaan katselin ke iltapäivällä Itäniityntieltä Kuninkojan "Romupellon" suuntaan ja siellä näkyi joku tlo-värinen auto joukossa.

----------


## helleh

> Onko Simo ostanut joltain TLO-laiselta käytetyn kaupunkibussin, meinaan katselin ke iltapäivällä Itäniityntieltä Kuninkojan "Romupellon" suuntaan ja siellä näkyi joku tlo-värinen auto joukossa.


Luulisin, että kyseessä on Anderssonin Heikin omistuksessa oleva vanha Espoolainen AEX-618 joka maalattiin uudempiin TLO-väreihin vuonna 1994, kun TLO täytti 40v.

----------


## Eira

Bussilinjojen kilpailutus aiheuttanut ongelmatilanteita Turussa. Andersson nostettu ongelmayhtiöksi, todetaan Turun Sanomissa 26.9.2007.

----------


## Eira

Työoikeuden professorin kanta tilaajavastuulaista ja kilpailuttamisesta Auto- Ja Kuljetusala-lehdessä 11/2007, sivu 2.

----------


## Eira

Andersson sai syytteen työsyrjinnästä. Turun Sanomat 10.10.2007.
Liikennöitsijän matkassa mutkia. Turun Sanomat 10.10.2007.

----------


## tkp

> Andersson sai syytteen työsyrjinnästä. Turun Sanomat 10.10.2007.
> Liikennöitsijän matkassa mutkia. Turun Sanomat 10.10.2007.



"Syyttäjä vaati yritykselle ja sen toimitusjohtajalle Simo Anderssonille sakkorangaistusta. Puolustus kiisti alipalkkauksen olleen tahallista ja muistutti, että palkkoja nostettiin, kun asiaan kiinnitettiin huomiota."

Eli "väärinkäsitys" Anderssonin mielestä on täysin ok kusettaa työntekijää ja maksaa pienempää palkkaa niin kauan kun kukaan ei puutu asiaan?...

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ihan vakavasti ottaenkin tuollainen firma huonontaa alan imagoa, ja sotkee Turun kilpailutuksia. Toivottavasti tässä taas yksi syy olla antamatta 88 ja 99 linjoja kyseiselle yritykselle!  :Mad:

----------


## kuukanko

> Andersson sai syytteen työsyrjinnästä.


Ja syyte johti tuomioon. Bussiyrityksen johtajalle sakkoja työsyrjinnästä

Ehkäpä tässä on nyt peruste sulkea Andersson ulos tarjouskilpailuista.

----------


## Eira

> Anterssonin linja-autoyhtiö on saanu tuamion tyäsyrjimisest. Tuamiom mukka yhtiö on maksanu virolaisil palkka erilaisel rahal ku suamalaisil. Perusteirem mukka palkammaksutapa on ollu suarastans kroonillist.

----------


## KjaO-K

Anderssonin henkilöstöltä taas vahvaa esitystä
http://www.turunsanomat.fi/kotimaa/?...9,1:0:0:0:0:0:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Anderssonin henkilöstöltä taas vahvaa esitystä
> http://www.turunsanomat.fi/kotimaa/?...9,1:0:0:0:0:0:


Tuossa tapahtumaketjussahan on selvästi (tai kännisti) komediaelokuvan ainekset!  :Smile:  Aika rivakkaan saisi kossua kaataa leipäläpeen kolaripaikalla, jotta tuollaiset promillet saa kasaan!  :Smile:

----------


## QS6

> Tuossa tapahtumaketjussahan on selvästi (tai kännisti) komediaelokuvan ainekset!  Aika rivakkaan saisi kossua kaataa leipäläpeen kolaripaikalla, jotta tuollaiset promillet saa kasaan!


Aivan uskomaton episodi kyllä! Toimii hyvänä muistutuksena siitä, että hälytysajoneuvoakin kuljettaessa on syytä säilyttää normaali varovaisuus. 

Bussinkuljettajan taas on aivan turha selitellä tuollaisia lukemia, kortista D-kirjain pois heti ja kengän kuva hanuriin vaan! Tunnustaisi edes reilusti oman mokansa... Minkälainen tolvana ryhtyisi ryyppäämään onnettomuuspaikalla, tai edes kuljettamaan viinaa duunissa mukana, älytöntä.

----------


## Kani

> Bussinkuljettajan taas on aivan turha selitellä tuollaisia lukemia, kortista D-kirjain pois heti ja kengän kuva hanuriin vaan!


Lopputiliin lienee perusteet, mutta mikä on lakipykälä, jonka nojalla ajokortista voitaisiin ottaa kirjaimia rattijuopumuksen perusteella?

Anderssonin kyvystä hoitaa liikennettä tuskin kertoo mitään, jos joku yksittäinen kuljettaja päättää tehdä työtään maistissa.

----------


## Ajomestari

Tuossa ei voi olla kuin kaksi mahdollisuutta miten kuljettaja on ollut alkoholin vaikutuksen alaisena. Kuljettaja on nauttinut todella paljon alkoholia edellisenä iltana eli aamulla lukemat ovat voineet olla todella suuret jopa 3-4 promillea johtuen ihmisen painosta. Toinen mahdollisuus on ollut että kuljettaja on nauttinut suuren määrän alkoholia tuon ajosarjan tauolla. 
Muutama viikko sitten oli myös juttua kännissä ajaneesta kuljettajasta iltasanomissa, joka oli lähtenyt viemään humalassa bussia varikolta kotiin. Onneksi humalaisen työkaveri huomasi tilanteen ja soitti paikalle poliisit. Tämäkin tapahtui turussa, ekai ollut simon sirkus kyseessä?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Anderssonin kyvystä hoitaa liikennettä tuskin kertoo mitään, jos joku yksittäinen kuljettaja päättää tehdä työtään maistissa.


Ei kerro ei. Mutta kun kaikenlaista tapahtuu, kuten nuo Anderssonin ongelmat lain kanssa... Ehkäpä tämä kertoo Anderssonin ongelmista saada kunnollisia työntekijöitä. Mikä taasen indikoi ongelmista firmassa. Tietenkin tämä on vain yksittäistapaus, mutta tämäkin ketju alkaa olla jo kiitettävän pitkä.

----------


## QS6

> Lopputiliin lienee perusteet, mutta mikä on lakipykälä, jonka nojalla ajokortista voitaisiin ottaa kirjaimia rattijuopumuksen perusteella?


Ikävä kyllä ei mikään. Tarkoitus oli sanoa, että näin tulisi tehdä.

----------


## Niko

Tuskin edes Virolaiselle voi antaa kenkää tosta noin vaan vaikka kännissä ajelee. Pitää kaiken maailman viinanvieroitushoitoihin ohjata.

----------


## QS6

> Tuskin edes Virolaiselle voi antaa kenkää tosta noin vaan vaikka kännissä ajelee.


Toki voi. Näin menetellään aivan yleisesti, ja aivan oikein.

----------


## Ajomestari

Jos olisin liikennöitsijä, niin laittaisin työsuhteen irtisanomisen syyksi HUMALASSA AJAMINEN työtodistukseen. Kortin menettämisen lisäksi

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehkäpä tässä on nyt peruste sulkea Andersson ulos tarjouskilpailuista.


Tästä näköjään nyt sitten väännetään kättä, kertoo Turun Sanomat.

----------


## antti

Ennen eläköitymistäni ehdin olla toistakymmentä vuotta bussialalla työnjohtotöissä, ja siinä kerkesi olla muutama työsuhteen purku (oikea termi, irtisanominen tässä kohtaa väärä) kuskin alkoholin nauttimisen takia, eikä koskaan tarvinnut puhua mistään hoitoonohjaamisista. Mitä työtodistukseen tulee, niin lain mukaan työntekijän niin pyytäessä sellainen on annettava ilman arvostelua. Ajokortin menetyksistä päättää poliisi ja tuomioistuimet, yleensä määräajan jälkeen asianomainen korttinsa takaisin, eikä esimerkiksi D-kirjaimeen kosketa - tämä on tiedossa olevaa faktaa, ei mitään kannanottoa.

----------


## kuukanko

Turku sulkee Oy Andersson Ab:n tarjouskilpailujen ulkopuolelle. Turun Sanomien uutinen

----------


## psa

Tavallaan allekirjoitan kyllä tuon ajojahdin, sillä jos ihan millimetrimitalla katsottaisiin firmoja, niin itse ainakin pystyisin nimeämään vain yhden yrityksen Turun paikallisliikenteessä, joka oikeasti hoitaa kaikki velvoitteensa kirjaimellisesti.

----------


## helleh

> Tavallaan allekirjoitan kyllä tuon ajojahdin, sillä jos ihan millimetrimitalla katsottaisiin firmoja, niin itse ainakin pystyisin nimeämään vain yhden yrityksen Turun paikallisliikenteessä, joka oikeasti hoitaa kaikki velvoitteensa kirjaimellisesti.


Oletkohan ollut kaikissa yrityksissä töissä, vai elätkö kuulopuheiden perusteella?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei ole millään millimetrimitalla tarvinnut mittailla, Anderssonin touhut ovat olleet omaa luokkaansa mm palkanmaksun osalta. Liikennöitsijöiden pitää toimia samalta viivalta, jotta tarjoukset olisi vertailukelpoisia. Varmasti ihan kaikkiin pieniin puutteisiin ei AKT ole puuttunut, mutta toiminnan pitää olla suhteellisen terveellä pohjalla. Ajojahdista ei ole kysymys.

----------


## JSL

31.1. Joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa päätettiin 8:n option käytöstä. http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2008/0131002x/1804290.htm

----------


## Eira

Andersson maksoi Turussa kuljettajille yli 100 000 euron maksamattomat palkkasaatavat. AKT-lehti 4/2008

----------


## ultrix

Hyvästi ny sitt, Andersson! http://www.foli.fi/fi/turku-irtisano...son-abn-kanssa

----------


## deepthroat

> Hyvästi ny sitt, Andersson! http://www.foli.fi/fi/turku-irtisano...son-abn-kanssa


Eli suomeksi sanottuna Andersson ei enää tästä päivästä lukien liikennöi lainkaan Turun kilpailutetussa liikenteessä.  Sopimuksen purkuunhan suurimmat syyt olivat liikennöinin ja kaluston laatu sekä yhtiön jatkuvat rikkomukset voimassaolevaa työehtosopimusta vastaan, josta on olemassa myös lokakuussa tehdyn Avin tarkastusraportti..

----------


## KriZuu

> Eli suomeksi sanottuna Andersson ei enää tästä päivästä lukien liikennöi lainkaan Turun kilpailutetussa liikenteessä.


Eikös Anderssonille jäänyt vielä siivu TLO-liikenteestä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikös Anderssonille jäänyt vielä siivu TLO-liikenteestä?


Jäi, ja Andersson on myös V-S Bussipalvelujen osakas. Vain siis Anderssonin omissa nimissään hoitama liikenne loppui Turusta. Lisäksi havaintojen perusteellahan kakkosen liikennöitsijä vaihtui eilen kesken päivän eli Anderssonin liikenne päättyi jo eilen.

----------


## bestcarrus

Onkos siellä anderssonilla turussa ne entiset hsl-bussit vai missä lienee olla ja entäs ne wesukin entiset ikat?

----------


## Huppu

> Jäi, ja Andersson on myös V-S Bussipalvelujen osakas. Vain siis Anderssonin omissa nimissään hoitama liikenne loppui Turusta. Lisäksi havaintojen perusteellahan kakkosen liikennöitsijä vaihtui eilen kesken päivän eli Anderssonin liikenne päättyi jo eilen.


Toivottavasti Andersson panostaa nyt linjalta vapautuneen kaluston ja henkilökunnan niihin vuoroihin joita edelleen ajaa eli mm. Naantali-Raisio-Turku kauppatori-Kaarina/Lieto bussiin, kuulemma siellä on ollut ongelmia.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Hyvästi ny sitt, Andersson! http://www.foli.fi/fi/turku-irtisano...son-abn-kanssa


Linkki ei toimi enää. Tässä uusi linkki: http://www.foli.fi/fi/turku-purki-bu...son-abn-kanssa

----------


## tkp

Anderssonin toiminta halutaan kieltää kokonaan Föli-liikenteessä http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2015/1216016l/3326999.htm

----------


## kuukanko

> Anderssonin toiminta halutaan kieltää kokonaan Föli-liikenteessä


Jäi haluamiseksi. Lautakunta päättikin vain muistuttaa sopimuskumppaneita velvollisuudesta huolehtia siitä, että niiden kanssa alihankintasopimussuhteessa olevien yritysten tulee täyttää sopimuspuolina ja työnantajina lakisääteiset velvoitteensa.

----------


## tsv56

> Jäi haluamiseksi. Lautakunta päättikin vain muistuttaa sopimuskumppaneita velvollisuudesta huolehtia siitä, että niiden kanssa alihankintasopimussuhteessa olevien yritysten tulee täyttää sopimuspuolina ja työnantajina lakisääteiset velvoitteensa.


Anderssonilla on enkelit matkassa  :Smile: 

Tuolla on muutamia "anderssonilaisia" myynnissä:
https://huutokaupat.com/fi/ilmoittaj...y-andersson-ab

----------


## Arska02

https://huutokaupat.com/fi/v/240914

Ei ole paha hinta jos kyseisen scalan saisi hintaan 1860 arvonlisäveron kanssa, katsoin että mascus myy neljä vuotta vanhempia scaloja hintaan 13900.

----------


## kuukanko

Oy Andersson Ab on asetettu konkurssiin viime maanantaina. Ennen konkurssia firman nimi vaihdettiin A-Machinery Oy:ksi.

----------


## Hux

Kalustoa on myynnissä.

http://www.lainvoima.com/kohde.php?id=5305

http://www.lainvoima.com/kohde.php?id=5303

----------


## Zambo

> Kalustoa on myynnissä.
> 
> http://www.lainvoima.com/kohde.php?id=5305


Golden Dragonin suomalaisista käyttäjistä 67% taitaa olla konkurssissa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kaksi Anderssonin tuomaa 2014 mallista liikkuu TLO ajossa edelleen, joten taitaa käyttäjiä olevan edelleen kolme. Eli vasta 40 pros konkurssissa! Ja noita kolmea ei muutama kiinalainen linja-auto konkurssiin vie.

----------


## Karosa

> Ja noita kolmea ei muutama kiinalainen linja-auto konkurssiin vie.


TuKL ja TLO:ssa Andersson, kuka on kolmas?

----------


## helleh

TUKL, Linjaliikenne Muurinen ja Linjaliikenne Nyholm

----------


## 034

Muurisen #151 Dragon puotti nesteitä kympptielle Jaanintieltä ohikulkutielle asti ja simahti Kymppitien ja Topinojan rampin välimaastoon 15.4 klo 5:10

----------


## killerpop

> *Turun kaupungin hylkäämän bussiyhtiön vetäjälle ehdollista vankeutta*


http://yle.fi/uutiset/turun_kaupungi...keutta/8977741

----------


## killerpop

Jonkin aikaa taisi Anderssonin GD Busit olla ilman liikennesuoritteita, mutta ainakin neljä löytyy tällä hetkellä Puolasta rekisteröitynä.

LL3AKCDK29A001565 CYE-358 => LU 065FM (Andersson #88)
LL3AKCDK6AA000018 SKA-899 => LU 067FM (Andersson #38)
LL3AKCDK9AA000031 SKA-898 => LU 068FM (Andersson #48)
LL3AKCDH4BA001125 VEZ-161 => LU 069FM (WL #61, Andersson #61)

Voisin myös veikata, että kilvellä LU 066FM on myös yksi GD Bus, mutta totuus selvinnee myöhemmin.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei voi muuta kuin onnitella uutta omistajaa!

----------


## tsv56

Melkein näin näkyjä, mutta totta tämä oli.
Andersson 13 Fölin väreissä oli menossa puoli kuuden jälkeen iltapäivällä leveäkaistatiellä Tampereen suuntaan.
Tämä 13 oli Ikarus Volvo.
Saatoin nähdä jotakin väärin, mutta Ent. Andersson se oli.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Voi olla aivan oikea havainto. Suunta on oikea, Turusta pois.

----------


## jltku

> Melkein näin näkyjä, mutta totta tämä oli.
> Andersson 13 Fölin väreissä oli menossa puoli kuuden jälkeen iltapäivällä leveäkaistatiellä Tampereen suuntaan.
> Tämä 13 oli Ikarus Volvo.
> Saatoin nähdä jotakin väärin, mutta Ent. Andersson se oli.


Niin onhan sieltä Kuninkojantien häkistä hävinneet ne kaksi FÖLI-väreissä ollutta Ikarusta. Siitä en osaa sanoa, oliko niistä jompikumpi tai molemmat Volvoja, saatika numero 13. Joka tapauksessa jokin aika sitten ne katosivat häkistä. Olisko menneet ensin jonnekin huoltoon ja sitten kenties Tampereen suuntaan?

----------


## rheino

Onko Andersson aloittanut taas bussiliikenteen harjoittamisen. Kuluvalla viikolla tuli nähtyä Andersson tekstillä varustettu valkoinen Volvon bussi rekisteriltään jotain SMS- tai SNS- ?

----------


## eemeli113

> Onko Andersson aloittanut taas bussiliikenteen harjoittamisen. Kuluvalla viikolla tuli nähtyä Andersson tekstillä varustettu valkoinen Volvon bussi rekisteriltään jotain SMS- tai SNS- ?


Pienimuotoista taksi- ja linja-autotoimintaa on ollut koko ajan nimellä Bus & Taxi Andersson. Näkemäsi valkoinen Volvo on Järviseudun Linjan käytössä aikaisemmin ollut SMS-938.

----------

